# Wtf happened with Pokemon anime? (Before after)



## Noctosphere (Dec 5, 2018)

Seriously, the graphics suck now...


----------



## Veho (Dec 6, 2018)

That looks like it's from some magazine, not from the anime. Do you have any recent screenshots from the actual anime for comparison?


----------



## SG854 (Dec 6, 2018)

Veho said:


> That looks like it's from some magazine, not from the anime. Do you have any recent screenshots from the actual anime for comparison?


That’s the Anime


----------



## osaka35 (Dec 6, 2018)

Different art style, different direction, different goal. You should actually watch it. Once you get used to the art style, it's a good show.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 6, 2018)

osaka35 said:


> Different art style, different direction, different goal. You should actually watch it. Once you get used to the art style, it's a good show.


I tryed, ill try again, but that will be hard


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 6, 2018)

Veho said:


> That looks like it's from some magazine, not from the anime. Do you have any recent screenshots from the actual anime for comparison?


So? After seeing that new anime art style?
What do you say?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 6, 2018)

What did they do to you Ash!?


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 6, 2018)

They produce the anime under a different team, so the art style is different.
It's a pretty nice style in my opinion. They really do great expressions.


----------



## SG854 (Dec 6, 2018)

Dodain47 said:


> What did they do to you Ash!?


They made him Kawaii


----------



## KingMuk (Dec 6, 2018)

I tried watching this shit when it first aired but it was SOOO damn hard going from xy&z to sun/moon.
It just isn't the same nor do I like this type of art style PERIOD no matter the anime.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 6, 2018)

hybrid -x1 said:


> I tried watching this shit when it first aired but it was SOOO damn hard going from xy&z to sun/moon.
> It just isn't the same nor do I like this type of art style PERIOD no matter the anime.


Its the exact same to me
The difference of art style between xyz and sumo is way too drastic
Its very hard to adapt your taste
Its not like kanto and johto art style to hoenn
That was more like an upgrade
This... is just completly different...


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 6, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Its the exact same to me
> The difference of art style between xyz and sumo is way too drastic
> Its very hard to adapt your taste
> Its not like kanto and johto art style to hoenn
> ...


It's not that bad really.
It's Pokémon, but with a different style.
Overall it's pretty good.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 6, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> It's not that bad really.
> It's Pokémon, but with a different style.
> Overall it's pretty good.


As i said, its just hard to adapt to the new art style...


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Dec 6, 2018)

Is this better for you?


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 6, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Is this better for you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please tell me.this isnt real 
Episode?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Dec 6, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Please tell me.this isnt real
> Episode?


It's real.


----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 6, 2018)

osaka35 said:


> Different art style, different direction, different goal. You should actually watch it. Once you get used to the art style, it's a good show.



Especially the sub version, I watch it weekly. The animation difference is an old topic now, this iteration's been going on for two years, and it took me just a few episodes to get used to it. There are certain moments where the animation is very good. Random moments too, drunk Mao for example.


----------



## mesakagi (Dec 6, 2018)

it seems in the new artstyle they made their faces are less angular, the hair too but brocks is still spiky

Perosnally I still have heaps of nostalgia for the pre-HD look where everything is a little blurry especially the lines. The watercolour style backgrounds were just so nice on the eyes too


----------



## Shadowfied (Dec 6, 2018)

Holy shit. What is that abomination? It looks terrible


----------



## zfreeman (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## KingMuk (Dec 6, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Its the exact same to me
> The difference of art style between xyz and sumo is way too drastic
> Its very hard to adapt your taste
> Its not like kanto and johto art style to hoenn
> ...



Like I don't mean to disrespect anyone nor am I talking any kind of shit to anyone either but the conversations that I've had with family and friends regarding sun/moon is like this. xyz had that sick ass opening theme (remix) from kanto (english dub) and the season was WICKED. Hell it even had mild romance right to the last episode. Then we go into sun/moon...and from every aspect and angle it's a DOWNGRADE? We get some Hamtaro type of art style. I would of preferred a berserk 2016 CGI type of art style if it was gonna be like that *sigh*


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 6, 2018)

I don't like change.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 6, 2018)

zfreeman said:


> View attachment 151231


whats the last one?
Whats written under it?


----------



## zfreeman (Dec 6, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> whats the last one?
> Whats written under it?


Pokémon the Movie: The Power of Us / Pocket Monsters the Movie: Everyone's Story


----------



## AsPika2219 (Dec 8, 2018)

Nice Ash face!  You forgot new movie - The Power of Us which Ash face was look likes... Peter Pan!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Dec 8, 2018)

Haters gonna hate!


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 8, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Haters gonna hate!


I dont hate...
I just hate the change...


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 16, 2018)

AsPika2219 said:


> Nice Ash face!  You forgot new movie - The Power of Us which Ash face was look likes... Peter Pan!


At least, this kind of graphic looks like an upgrade
Not a totally different art style
You see what i mean?


----------



## YugamiSekai (Dec 16, 2018)

I honestly don't see the problem with the new styles


----------



## MasterJ360 (Dec 16, 2018)

I was thinking they were trying to give the animation more of an exotic Hawaiian appeal. It is a downgrade compared to previous generations, but I'll give it some defense on the appeal


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 16, 2018)

Ash has that  "WTF am I doing?" look


----------



## MushGuy (Dec 30, 2018)

kikongokiller said:


> I don't like change.


Nice strawman.


----------



## Fugelmir (Dec 30, 2018)

They did the same fucking thing to star ocean 2.  Cool&Sexy --->  Moe&Kawaii


----------



## SG854 (Dec 30, 2018)

zfreeman said:


> View attachment 151231


He gets a darker tan as the series goes by. Just like irl. The attention to detail! Oh My God!


----------



## Chary (Dec 30, 2018)

The simplified art style looks horrendous in stills. The reason for the change is to allow for more movement and better animation, at the cost of simplified character designs. Do I personally like it--no. Do I understand the reasoning for it? Yeah.


----------



## PRAGMA (Dec 30, 2018)

zfreeman said:


> View attachment 151231


This DISGUSTS me. They made a bad decision


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 30, 2018)

I think everyone was against it when they showed the redesigns, but looking at an episode, it seems fine to me.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2018)

MushGuy said:


> Nice strawman.


Thanks, I made him myself.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Nov 13, 2019)

Ash Ketchum new look on newest Pokemon anime series 2019. This time with new friends, Go!


----------



## PityOnU (Nov 13, 2019)

Is it just me or does Ash's intentionally androgynous friend also look like they are also wearing their shirt backwards?


----------

